# naturally



## antiage (Feb 27, 2011)

so naturally i dont know what im supposed to be doing here but specifically im looking for conversations that involve personal insight into mass building suppliments/products.  im 26 going to be 27 not too long from  now, and im interested in anti aging also muscle building products, (that work) haha.  Im a student at UNT, studying chemistry, interested in medicine, nutrition, psychology and such.  someone said i would be called a humanist or something like that.  well i guess im going to try to navigate this site so that i might stumble across some interesting and educational discussions.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*antiage* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 27, 2011)

There are definitely some educational conversations but beware.  For every good conversation there are 10 that will make you dumber.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## antiage (Feb 28, 2011)

woot woot yeah thanks for the reply's.  oh and also im 5'9" just about 180 lbs on a good day, i hit the gym as much as possible (3-4) times per week,  and i have the hardest time gaining weight.  im taking designer whey and the beast anabolic activator for now.  i think i see some slight increase in reps  but not sure yet.  im trying to gain 10-20 lbs and of course jump my lifts up, since ive been on this plateau for, hmm,  years now.  im considering a cycle but waiting for the right time.  i see alot of usefull threads in here and thanks for sharing the knowledge/experience.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to our site.  We have so many educated and knowledgeable peeps here.  I am sure you will find what you are looking for


----------

